
Automatic Scheduling Tool for Email - wmbertrand
https://caramelbot.herokuapp.com/
======
wmbertrand
(OP) Forwarding to caramelpibot2@gmail.com kicks off automatic email sending
and parsing to schedule a 30 minute block of time in your Google calendar for
a phone call or meeting. Caramel sends emails from your address, so the person
you are scheduling with should not be able to notice. We are working on this
to help our friends who work as recruiters, but we think it could be used for
any scheduling use case.

~~~
mtmail
You don't have a domain name, no text on the website, no contact info and you
ask users to give you read and write access to their email account?

~~~
wmbertrand
Yeah, we totally understand that - we're very early stage, just hoping to get
some people's initial thoughts. Did you see the video of the run through? Any
thoughts on that? We're adding more info to the page now, please come back and
try again in the future! You can contact us at caramelbots@gmail.com

~~~
mtmail
Description looks good, though I'd still look for more social proof (Is this a
real company? Are they stealing my password? What if I no longer want to give
them access?). I like the logo and favicon.

I don't use Gmail myself so I can't test it right now.

